# GRRNT's Golden Tails Book Was Picked up by Amazon.com



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Early this year GRRNT published a book on lulu.com called Golden Tails. It is a book dedicated to GRRNT rescued Goldens and their stories. Intake and post rescue stories are told and every dog is featured with a nice color photograph. GRRNT members and volunteers submitted stories and photos. MylissyK contributed a lot of the photos and her Lilah is featured in the book. All proceeds of the book benefit GRRNT and its rescue mission. 
Earlier this week we were informed that Amazon.com picked the book up and put it on it's website (through the marketplace) for sale! This is *fabulous* news for us as a rescue as the chance to sell more is greatly increased on Amazon's search engine and website. 
Below is the cover of the book. It's over 100 pages and sells for $39.99 plus shipping and handling on both lulu.com and on Amazon.com. Search "GRRNT" for the book! You can preview some of the pages on the lulu.com site, but not on Amazon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is so neat. I know it was such a work of love............kudos to you and all involved !!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh What Wonderful News, Congratulations. Hopefully being on Amazon it will get much more Interest!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very neat


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to Amason right now and order it. I think I have every dog book ever pubished (at least thats what my DH says)
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's phenomenal! Way to go Anne!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

*Call it done*

I just orderd Golden Tails! I can't wait to get it.
Bonnie&Buddy:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for ordering Bonnie & Buddy! All the foster dogs at GRRNT thank you! We hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so cool and I hope it bring the rescue lots of money.


----------

